# Husqvarna 340 Throttle stuck



## barrm (Jan 11, 2009)

As the thread indicates, I went out to cut up some firewood and the throttle on the Husky is stuck wide open. Could something be frozen? Trigger feels the same...press and releases seemingly in good order, however, there is no reaction other than WOT after starting.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Did you look to see if the trigger is working the carb?


----------



## bser (Jan 8, 2009)

Check and see if throttle shaft is not gummed up with old gas.If it is spray some carb cleaner and/or WD-40 on top of shaft and move side to side. HTH


----------

